# النهايه ( بقلمى )



## Alexander.t (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*ملحوظه : هذا الموضوع الجزء الثانى من موضوع*​

*تخلص حكايه وتبدا حكايه مليون حكايه نفس النهايه (بقلمى )*


*قبل ان تقرء الجزء الثانى اقرء الجزء الاؤل مره اخرى لما بينهم من ترابط احداث*





*حكايه تنتهى بموقف *
*وحكايه تنتهى بقرار*
*وحكايه تنتهى بنظره *
*وحكايه تنتهى بحوار*


*****************************

*هو :لماذا طلبتى ان تقابلينى اليوم*​​​

*الم اقل لكِ ان كل ما بيننا انتهى*

​ 

*هى : غدا خطوبتى واردت ان تكون اول المدعوين*

​ 

*هو : الف مبروك*






*هى : ولما انت مبتسم الان ارى انك غير مُبالى بهذا الخبر*

​ 

*هو: نعم سيدتي انا غير مُبالي بهذا الخبر*

​ 

*هى : غير مُبالي!!!*





*هو: لما انتى متعجبه يا سيدتى*​ *نعم انا غير مُبالي بهذا الخبر ولا يخُصني فيه شيئ*

​ 
*هى : ولما لا يخصك الم نقل اننا سنظل اصدقاء*

​ 

*هو : قد حكمتُ على حبى لكِ بالاعدام وقد رفضت الصداقه لاننى لا يمكننى ان اصاحب خائنه*

​ 
*هى : خائنه ولك....*
​ 
*هو : اسف على مقاطعة حديثك ولكن اتوسل اليكى ان لا نخوض فى تفاصيل تُرجع اليَ وحدتى وعذابى*​ *فانا الان اتمنى لكِ الخيرات واتمنى ان تعيشى حياه سعيده مع رجل ليتهُ يستطيع ان يسعدك*​ 
*هى : عجبى عليك يارجل منذ شهور كنت تتمنى ان تجعلنى اندم والان تتمنى لى الخيرات الا يعد هذا تناقض ؟؟*




*هو : من فضلك لا تكترثي اخطاء في حقي فانا لست كالطفل لاناقض نفسي،*​ 
*نعم منذ عدة شهور اقسمت بانكى ستندمى وقد ندمتى بالفعل هل تنكرين هذا ؟*





*هى : (ــــ)*



*هو : اري ان الصمت هو حديثك الوحيد لذا ارى اننى نجحت فى ان اجعل منكى انسانه نادمه على ما اقترفتيه من زنب وبعد ما حققت وعدى مع نفسى وندمتى تمنيت لكِ كل الخير وحياه سعيده مع رجل غيرى*

​ 
*هى : هل تعلم ما هو الذى ندمت عليه حقا ؟*




*هو: لا و لكنى اتمنى ان اعرف*
​ 

*هى : ما ندمت عليه حقا يا سيدى هو حبك المكنون بين الجفون*​ *فحبك هذا جعلنى ان اندم حقا، وسيجعلنى ان اندم عليك طوال حياتى، لا اعلم كيف فقدتك وكيف جرأتُ على ان نقتسمَ الطريق، كثييير من الاسئله تجول بخاطرى وليتنى اجد الاجابه ولكن كل ما اتمناه الان ان نرجع سويا الى عهدنا عهد الحريه الحقيقيه فالان قد عرفتُ المعنى الحقيقى للحريه*
​ 
*هو : حريتك ليست معي، فمعي كنتي حبيسة اقفاص الا تتذكري كلامك منذ عدة شهور*

​ *هي: نعم كنتُ احسب نفسي حبيسه داخل اقفاص ولكنى قد عرفت الان قيمة الاقفاص وليتنى اعود بداخلها*

​ 
*هو : للاسف مفاتيح تلك الاقفاص*​ *ليست معي الان، تتذكرين قد قلت لكِ سأعطيكي المفاتيح ولكن حافظي عليها جيدا ،فها هو قد اتي الوقت*​ *الذي تريدي فيه ان تحبسي نفسك داخل نفس الاقفاص ومع الاسف لن تجدي*

​ 

*هي : ولكنك قادر ان تستعيدني*​ *وقادر ان تصنع المستحيل فها انا امامك راكعه عند قدميك واتوسل اليك ان تستعيدني*
​ 
*هو : بالرغم بانني اقسمت بانك ستأتي وترقعي امامي ولكني الان لا اريد ذلك انهضي سيدتي*​ 
*انهضي ولا ترقعي الا لمن خلقك*
​ 
*هي : ولكنني خُلقتُ من اجلك*

​ 
*هو : وانا ايضا كنت من أجلك ولكنني الان من اجل نفسي ثم نفسي*





*هى : ات...*




*هو : مهلا عزيزتي هل تتذكري حديثك بأنني رجل مغرور*​ *فهل تريدى ان تستعيدى رجل مغرور فقدتيه فى منتصف ما كان يتوهم به ؟*

​ 
*هى : نعم اريد ان نرجع سويا كما كنا*

​ *هو : والرجل الاخر الذى ينتظرك غدا في حفل خطوبتك*​ *ودعوتك التى تدعونى بها الان لكى احضر مراسم الحفل*

​ *هى : لم اعرف رجل فى حياتى مثلك فكنت ابحث عنك وانا معك وعرفت مدى قيمتك حينما انسحبت من حياتى جئت اليوم لاننى اريد ان اراك فقد جلبنى الشوق لك ولم اجد وسيله تبرر ذلك سوى تلك الدعوه الملعونه*

​ *هو: لما تنعتى اجمل ايام حياتك بيوم ملعون؟؟*
​ 
*هى : اجمل ايام حياتى يوم عرفتك واسوئها يوم تركتنى وانسحبت، ابحث عنك وانا معك*​ *كنت اظن اننى سأجد شخص مثلك ولا كنت اعلم انك انت معى فليس الحاجه للبحث*

​ *هو : وقد وجدتى اخر من دون بحث فهنيئا لكى به*
​ 
*هى : لمَ تُصر على ذبحى الالاف المرات بكلماتك هذه*

​ 
*هو : اذبحك !!! هل تتذكرين الشهور القليله الماضيه فقد كنتُ اذبح نفسى كل يوم الالاف المرات*​ *كنتُ اذبح نفسى وانا على اتم استعداد تحمل الامات العذاب وقد كنت لا اقوى علي ان اتحمل فكر واحد يقول بانكى فكرتى بأخر فتحملت ان اذبح نفسى وان اقتل بيدى حبى لكِ على ان استمر مع فتاه فكرت بأخر وانا معها وكل ما كان يؤلمنى حقا انك فكرتى باخر*​ *فيا للصدفه!*​ *كنتُ اذبح نفسى واتى الوقت عليكى لتذبحى نفسك كما كنت افعل انا*

​ *هى : اذبح نفسى !!!*

​ 
*هو : نعم سيدتى ستذبحين نفسك كل يوم من اجل أسعاد رجل اخر وليتكى تستطيعي ان تسرقى منه بضعة لحظات لتكونى سعيده فانا اعرف بانكى ستمنحينه السعاده التى يتمناها منك*
​ *هى : هل تعتقد اننى بأمكانى ان أسعد شخص غيرك ؟*
​ 
*هو : نعم ستفعلى كل ما بوسعك ان تسعديه ليس لانكى تحبيه ولكن لأننى قد فعلت بكى اشياء من سيأخُذك بعدى سيتمنى ان يعرفنى ليشكرنى عما حصد بدون ان يزرع*




*هى : تتمنى لاخر ان يسعد بما صنعت يداك امرك عجيب اليس كذلك ؟*
​ 
*هو : لا لا ليس عجيب،*​ *انا ما صنعت بكِ، وسعدت بما*​ *صنعت، وسأسعد اخرين بما صنعت،*​ *وقادر ان اصنع بغيرك ما صنعته بكِ وافضل.*





*هى : وهل حقا تريد ان تصنع بغيرى ما صنعته بى لما لا تتذكر كلماتك سنظل سويا طوال دهرنا*

​ 
*هو : مهلا سيدتى انا لم انقض عهدى معكى بل انتى ما نقضتى العهد*

​ 
*هى : وجئت اليك الان راجيه منك ان نسترجع سويا ذكرياتنا*




*هو : والمطلوب مني ان انحنى مطأطأ رأسي مهلالا مكبرا برجوعك شاكر تواضعك وقبولك ان تنزلى من مراتبك الساميه وكأنني*​ *لعبه تافه متروكه ليحدد الزمن قدرها ،*​ *لا يا سيدتى لا لن اكون ذلك الرجل ولن اكون كذلك ابدا ابدا وانتى تعرفين جيدا ذلك*


​ *هي : لما تُصر علي المبالغه في الامور انا الان اريدك فقط ان تتذكر ،..*





*هو : ما هو الذي تريديني ان اتذكره؟*​ *تريدينى ان اتذكر باننى تحديت العالم اجمع من اجلك*​ *ام تريديني ان اتذكر وعدك لي لن تكوني لغيرى*​ *ام تريديني أن أتذكر كم كنتي طفله امامي تستجيبي لأوامري من دون نقاش*​ *ام تريديني ان اتذكر ذلك الخط الاحمر*​ *الذي وضعته لي ولكِ ان مجرد نظرة اعجاب الي أخر تعتبر خيانه*​ *ام ماذا ام ماذا*​ *اخبريني فقط ماذا تريدين ان اتذكر؟؟*





*هى : (ــــ)*





*هو : هل تريدينى ان اتذكر صمتك قولى لى ماذا تريدينى ان اتذكر؟*





*هي : اريدك فقط ان تتذكر كنا هنا منذ اكثر من ثلاث سنوات وعلى تلك الشجره حفرنا اسمائنا انظر اليها فقد حفرنا بايدينا اسمائنا وتاريخ ولادة حبنا ولم نحفر النهايه انظر ان وجدت تاريخا للنهايه سوف ارحل عنك الان.*





*هو : كان بأمكانى ان اضع وبكل بساطه تاريخ النهايه ولكننى امتنعت،*​ *امتنعت وليس كان امتناعى اننا كنا سنرجع سويا، لالا ولكن لأن حبى لكِ كان صادق فوضعت يدى حول يدك ونقشنا تاريخ بدء العلاقه وكان من المستحيل ان اضع يدى فى يدك مره اخرى واكتب تاريخ الانتهاء*
​ 

*هى : و لماذ لم تضع يدك فى يدي ونحفر تاريخ النهايه*
​ 

*هو : حينما وضعت يدى فى يدك كنتى انتى لى وحدى،*​ *ولكن عند الفراق كان نصفك معى،*​ *ونصفك الاخر مع الانسان الاخر،*​ *وانا لا يمكننى ان المس شىء,*​ *يمتلكه شخص اخر,*​ *لهذا السبب امتنعت ان احفر تاريخ النهايه*

​ *هي : ياااااه لهذه الدرجه كنت لا تريد حتي ان تلمس يدي*
​ 

*هو : سيدتي انتي تعرفينى جيدا انا سأظل دوما انا بدون تغير،*
*و لا يمكننى ان أخذ شيىء ليس لى .*​
​ 
*هى : سيظل دوما يتملكك الغرور*
*حتى تفقد من حولك*
*سيظل دوما يتملكك حب الامتلاك حتى تفقد اقرب الاقرباء اليك*

*ماذا حل بك يا رجل ألعلك تناسيت مع من تتحدث*​
​ 
*هو : مهلا صاحبة السمو العلك انتى من نسيتِ من انا ومن تكونين*
*انا من صنعتك وعلمتك كيف تعيشين*​ *انا من علمتك كيف تقرئى وتكتبين*
*انا من سهرتِ الليالى تناديه ولهواه كنت تتنفسين*
*انا من علمك كيف على اوتار الغرام تعزفين*​ *انا من انتشلك من وهم الخادعين*​ *انا اسطورة حياتك ونبض العاشقين*​ *فرجائأ لا تنسى من انا وابحثى عن نفسك بين وريقات الانين*

​ *هي : سأنساك بفعل السنين*
​ *هو : لا سيدتى لن تستطيعي نسياني *​ *وأن حدث ذلك انظري الي كل ما فيكي ستتذكريني*​ *ستجدى صدى كلماتى حينما يقولها لكِ الاخرين*
*ستجدي اسمي ملازما احلامك وطموحاتك*
*ستظلى دائما تشتاقى الى الحضن الاؤل الذى ضمك*
*ستظلى دائما تشتاقى الى حضنى*​ *ستتظرى عودتى*
*وسأظل انا الرجل الوحيد الذى رحل بلا عوده*​ *سيدتي لقد برئتُ من هواكىِ*​ *واتمني لكي الخيراتِ*
*الوداع *






​*****************************​
*ومضى تاركا خلفه امرأه فى حالة ذهول*
*امرأه ندمت على ما اقترفته من ذنب*
*امرأه اتت لتقدم له فروض الطاعه ولكنه رفض*
*امرأه تعرف جيدا بان ذلك الرجل رح**ل ولن يعود*​​
​


----------



## +bent el malek+ (4 ديسمبر 2009)

مينا بجد راااااااائعة بس مؤلمة جدااااا
تستحق التقييم
ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*جميلة مووووووت يا مينا*
*تسلم ايديك بجد*
*ربنا يبارك وينمي موهبتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (4 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى الحبيب مينا
اجد هنا حوارا فى حبكة درامية رائعة
ذو نسيج خيوطة متكاملة ومنظمة مثل نسيج العنكبوت
ولكنة افزعنى كثيرا فلست ادرى هل هو حوار بين محبوب ومحبوبتة
ام هو حوار بين سيد وجاريتة ام سجان وسجينتة فهل هذا هو الحب
كما اعلمة جيدا بما فية من عطاء واحتواء ام هو مستحدثا واصبح ما نعلمة شىء بائد
فالحب ينبذ الانانية والامتلاك مهما كانت الاسباب وليس فى قاموسة معنا للانتقام
او نوعا من الركوع او السجود لبشر فى اى حال من الاحوال
فلا تلومنى فهذا ما خرجت بة من الحوار رغم جمالة كلوحة درامية بعيدا عن المضمون
ودمت بود

اخى الحبيب مينا
دعوتنى لمشاركتك قصتك الجميلة فى جزئها الثانى ولبيت دعوتك
وفضلت الا احضر خاوى اليدين فأحضرت معى ردى على الجزء الاول من قصتك
وكما قلت سابقا اشاهد امامى حوارا درامى محبك فى نسيج رائع حيث وجدتة ايضا فى جزئك الثانى من قصتك الدرامية ولكن لم يحدث لى احباط مثل الجزء الاول وتحققت مقولتى فى ردى السابق وهو استحالة ان يتحول حب حقيقى لكرة يلية انتقام فمن يدخل الحب قلبة لا يعى معنى للكرة ابدا وهذا ما انت فعلتة بتمنياتك لها بالسعادة مع غيرك وعليها ان تتحمل نتيجة اختيارها
وانا معك قلبا وقالبا بقرارك الحكيم فى عدم عودتك لها وهذا هو قرار العقل بعيدا عن تاثير القلب فطالما باعت اولا من الممكن ان تبيع ثانيا وثالثا عند اى مشكلة او زوبعة ذات نسيم خفيف اوريح شديدة وجميل ان اشعر بعودة الحب لقلبك 
بعيدا عن البغض او الكراهية حتى لمن خان وبالقطع ستجد الانسانة الوفية لك يوما ما فالحياة لا تتوقف ولا يستسلم الا الانسان الضعيف
ودمت بود

ملحوظة : الا تلاحظ ان نصف حكايتك كانت وانا باللون الاخضر
             وان نصفها الاخر تم سردة وانا باللون الازرق
              وربنا يستر فى قصة جديدة اكون خارج منظومة الالوان
:banned:


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 ديسمبر 2009)

رووووووووووووووووووعه يا مينا
اسلوبك مميز جدا في التعبير
احيك علي موضوعك الرائع
تقبل مروري وتحياتي​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (6 ديسمبر 2009)

القصة جمييلة جدااا
فعلا مش يقدر يرجعلها تانى قراره حكيم
بس انا حسيته انه قاسى عليها قوى
تسلم ايديك وننتظر المزيد منك
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zezza (6 ديسمبر 2009)

كلماتك مؤثرة جدا يا مينا 
و اسلوبك اكتر من رائع و سهل جدا 
ربنا يباركك و يبارك موهبتك الجميلة


----------



## النهيسى (6 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

شكرا يا غالى

تسلم الايادى

الرب يبارككم​


----------



## yousteka (6 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد جامدة مووووووووووووووووت
رغم انى في الجزء الاول كرهت هى والجزء التانى اتعاطفت معها
بس احساس حلوة اوى وكلمات سهلة ومؤثرة معا
ربنا ينمى موهبتك يا فنان 
وليك عندى تقييمين لما ربنا يسهل بقى
ربنا معاك دائما ويبارك تعب محبتك​


----------



## RINOS@JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2009)

_جامده موووووووووووت الموضوع دة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا مينا_


----------



## RINOS@JESUS (7 ديسمبر 2009)

_انت فعلا فنان تستحقها_


----------



## engy_love_jesus (8 ديسمبر 2009)

_*قصة فى منتهى الجمال والروعه ونفسى اعرف نهايتها ​*_


----------



## tenaaaa (8 ديسمبر 2009)

خطيرة جدا بس صعبة اوي​


----------



## Alexander.t (10 ديسمبر 2009)

mana_mana قال:


> مينا بجد راااااااائعة بس مؤلمة جدااااا
> تستحق التقييم
> ربنا يبارك موهبتك الجميلة​




*ميرسى مانا على التقيم نورتينى
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (13 ديسمبر 2009)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *جميلة مووووووت يا مينا*
> *تسلم ايديك بجد*
> *ربنا يبارك وينمي موهبتك*​





*ميرسى روكا نورتينى
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (19 ديسمبر 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> اخى الحبيب مينا
> دعوتنى لمشاركتك قصتك الجميلة فى جزئها الثانى ولبيت دعوتك
> وفضلت الا احضر خاوى اليدين فأحضرت معى ردى على الجزء الاول من قصتك
> وكما قلت سابقا اشاهد امامى حوارا درامى محبك فى نسيج رائع حيث وجدتة ايضا فى جزئك الثانى من قصتك الدرامية ولكن لم يحدث لى احباط مثل الجزء الاول وتحققت مقولتى فى ردى السابق وهو استحالة ان يتحول حب حقيقى لكرة يلية انتقام فمن يدخل الحب قلبة لا يعى معنى للكرة ابدا وهذا ما انت فعلتة بتمنياتك لها بالسعادة مع غيرك وعليها ان تتحمل نتيجة اختيارها
> ...






*استاذى وليم تل قد تحقق ردك ولكن بعد ما استطاع ان يجلعها تندم وتمكن هنا القصه كلها

فلو لم يجعلها تندم لم يسامحها ويتمنى لها السعاده


وباذن الله مش هتبقى خارج منظومة الالوان انت منور الموقع سواء اخضر او ازرق او ايا لون ان كان 


نورتنى استاذى وليم 
*​


----------



## HappyButterfly (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جميلة اوى يا مينا 
انت فنان كبير اوى وموهبتك عالية اوى 
بس عند الاخ وليم حق انها ممكن تبيع تانى وتالت 
وعجبنى برضه اهنا رجعت له راكعة وهو مش راضى يرجع لها 
سلام المسيح معك مينا ويباركك


----------



## روماني زكريا (20 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا علي الموضوع الرائع 
وشكرا علي تعب محبتك​


----------



## Alexander.t (25 ديسمبر 2009)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> رووووووووووووووووووعه يا مينا
> اسلوبك مميز جدا في التعبير
> احيك علي موضوعك الرائع
> تقبل مروري وتحياتي​




*ميرسى جدا نفين نورتينى*


----------



## ponponayah (25 ديسمبر 2009)

*رووووووووووووعة بجد يا مينا
ميرسى جداااا ليك يا شاعرنا
يسوع يبارك موهبتك​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يناير 2010)

*يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااة يا مينا 
روووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووعة بجد 

انت رهيب 
برغم الالم اللي هنا انما ممتعة 

قصة تستحق التقيم عليها 

انت تنفع كاتب روائي كبير او كاتب السيناريو والحوار  للافلام 

بجد شدتني القصة جدا وتابعت الحوار بشغف 

موضوع جميل جدا 
دام ابداعك​*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 يناير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> القصة جمييلة جدااا
> فعلا مش يقدر يرجعلها تانى قراره حكيم
> بس انا حسيته انه قاسى عليها قوى
> تسلم ايديك وننتظر المزيد منك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




*ميرسى يا قمر نورتينى
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (7 فبراير 2010)

zezza قال:


> كلماتك مؤثرة جدا يا مينا
> و اسلوبك اكتر من رائع و سهل جدا
> ربنا يباركك و يبارك موهبتك الجميلة



*
ميرسى زيزا لكلامك الجميل

نورتينى يا قمر*


----------



## طحبوش (7 فبراير 2010)

اسلوب جميل جدا يا كيوبيد بجد روووعة و تستحق التقييم جميل جدا


----------



## KOKOMAN (8 فبراير 2010)

فى منتهى الجمال يا مينا
كلمات معبره جدا 
تسلم ايدك 
تستحق التقيييم
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## marcelino (9 فبراير 2010)

*تسلم ايدك يا مينا على الموضووووووووع
*​


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا يا غالى
> 
> ...



*
ميرسى استاذى النهيسى 
نورتنى*


----------



## Alexander.t (5 مارس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> شكرا يا غالى
> 
> ...



*
ميرسى استاذى النهيسى 
نورتنى*


----------



## Alexander.t (1 أبريل 2010)

yousteka قال:


> بجد جامدة مووووووووووووووووت
> رغم انى في الجزء الاول كرهت هى والجزء التانى اتعاطفت معها
> بس احساس حلوة اوى وكلمات سهلة ومؤثرة معا
> ربنا ينمى موهبتك يا فنان
> ...



*

ميرسى يوستيكا ديما رافعه من روحى المعدنيه
بجد ميرسى يا جميل على كلامك الجميل*


----------



## Alexander.t (10 يونيو 2010)

rinos@jesus قال:


> _جامده موووووووووووت الموضوع دة وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك يا مينا_




اشكرك يا فندم نورتنى


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يونيو 2010)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*قصة فى منتهى الجمال والروعه ونفسى اعرف نهايتها ​*_




صدقينى المفروض ان دى النهايه بس لو نزلت نهايه تانيه شور هقولك


----------



## abokaf2020 (11 يونيو 2010)

بجد انا اتثبت بقالي كتير مش عارفه اكتب رد 
ايه الجمال ده ولا يبان عليك


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (28 مايو 2012)

*رائعه يا مينا...*
* هى موئلمه  حزينه-- لكن جميله!*


----------

